# 1985 720 pickup Heater Core removal/repair



## usmyrmss (Oct 31, 2006)

Background: I have a 1985 720 King Kab 4x4 with A/C and the heater core is bad. I've followed both Chiltons and Haynes for removal of the heater assembly and have run up against one point of attachment BEHIND the heater assembly that appears impossible to get to. The exploded diagram shows a self tapping screw that goes through a tab at the back of the heater assembly.

Has anyone encountered this? How do you get the screw out?

Thanks,

Matt
Vancouver, WA


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

I've done a heater core in a 720, and don't recall s screw behind the heater assy. Did you pull the dash? I'll check a service manual tommorow to be sure, but I don't rcall a screw there.


----------



## usmyrmss (Oct 31, 2006)

Haven't pulled the dash. Chiltons and Haynes both show a screw that looks like it goes through two tabs at the top of the "clam shell" that makes up the heater box.


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

The easiest way to get the heater box out is to pull the dash. that's how you get to the screw that is backward. The dash in the 720 is the easiest dash you'll ever pull out of anything. Then everything will be right out in the open. I'll walk you through it if you like. Just let me know.


----------



## usmyrmss (Oct 31, 2006)

I took the dash out and got the core replaced. Just need to put it back in now. Removal of the dash was not as bad as I thougtht. Thanks for your support and willingness to walk me through it.


----------



## usmyrmss (Oct 31, 2006)

BTW. If anyone cares, this is my daily driver and the truck will run and drive without the dash in, i.e., no magic plugs or switches in the dash that keeps it from running when unplugged.


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

Glad you had good success.


----------



## Jacob keeler (Nov 2, 2021)

usmyrmss said:


> Background: I have a 1985 720 King Kab 4x4 with A/C and the heater core is bad. I've followed both Chiltons and Haynes for removal of the heater assembly and have run up against one point of attachment BEHIND the heater assembly that appears impossible to get to. The exploded diagram shows a self tapping screw that goes through a tab at the back of the heater assembly.
> 
> How long did it take you to get it apart and where did you get a new one


----------

